# RRSP Employer Match



## Lilyukyuk (Nov 30, 2011)

Howdy all:

Wondering if you guys know about how employer RRSP contribution matches are handled come tax time (this is my first year doing this):

1. is the total amount (ie. my contribution PLUS employer's match) used in calculating my total RSP contribution for 2011?

2. is the employer's portion a taxable amount (meaning, I think - added to my yearly salary as a benefit?)

Thanks!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel quite confident in saying the answer to #1 is yes. For #2 I'm not as sure but I think that's also yes.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

#2 - It is not taxable. You just don't get to take the employers portion as a deduction.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> #2 - It is not taxable. You just don't get to take the employers portion as a deduction.


It's definitely taxable.


----------



## Lilyukyuk (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait, maybe I am confusing something here....is it either/or?

If I can count the total amount towards my contribution (ie as a deduction) - wouldn't also be a taxable benefit?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes to both questions.
It is a taxable benefit that will be included in your T4, yet you are able to claim the deduction for it.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry got confused. It is taxable and deductible. I was thinking they usually net out


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

It does net out. The employer contribution is a taxable benefit which basically means it gets added to your income. Since the benefit then goes directly into an RSP account it can be claimed as a RSP contribution immediately and therefore can effectively be subtracted from income. That only leaves the contribution that gave rise to the match in the first place. That can also be claimed as a RSP contribution and also effectively gets subtracted from your income for tax purposes.


----------

